# Meta AM V4 Dämpfer Tune



## Ippes (18. April 2015)

Hallo Bikerfreunde,

weiß jemand, welcher Dämpfer Tune für das aktuelle Meta AM V4 empfohlen wird bzw. welcher beim Komplettbike (Race Version) verbaut wird? Ich möchte einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus rein machen. 

Viele Grüße
Ippes


----------



## Ippes (18. April 2015)

Hat sich erledigt, es ist ein M/L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (15. Mai 2015)

fährt jemand auch den bos Kirk ? fahre meinen mit relativ viel Druck 210psi bei 75kg fahrfertig 20 % sag. rauscht aber trotzdem stark durch den Federweg. bin mir am Überlegen einen RS zu verbauen


----------



## un1e4shed (25. Mai 2015)

sevens4 schrieb:


> fährt jemand auch den bos Kirk ? fahre meinen mit relativ viel Druck 210psi bei 75kg fahrfertig 20 % sag. rauscht aber trotzdem stark durch den Federweg. bin mir am Überlegen einen RS zu verbauen



Gibts bei BOS keine Air Volume Spacer um die Luftkammer zu verkleinern?


----------



## sevens4 (25. Mai 2015)

Doch, die sind aber eigentlich schon alle verbaut, habe jetzt die HS Druckstufe praktisch zu und so geht es


----------

